# Slab of rats ( frozen )



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

Heres how the last lot of weaner rats came when i ordered them , i assume they have been hand packed being like this 




























Kev


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

wow wish mine came like that, could get loads more in


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Mine came like that last time, we probably buy from the same supplier  It's a bugger to get just one out though they're so tightly packed.


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

:lol2: Still it doesn't affect them when they're thawed out so.....


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Interesting way of doing it...... Think I'll stick to chucking the ones I breed in cricket tubs though.


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

Where did you order those from, very interested.

Looks like the London undeground at rush hour.


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

get mine like that but in 10s I just cut open one bag at a time and shake them apart.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Only problem is, once you've seperated them they take up tons more room!


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

I bet that is a clever trick so royal mail can just post em through ya letter box :lol: (I am only joking by the way!!)


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

Jesus, Ive never seen anything likt that in my life.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

what supplier do you use? wish mine got sent out like that


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

i got these from keiezbrink , or a friend did as they was doing an order and this is all i was short of


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

talltom69 said:


> Where did you order those from, very interested.
> 
> Looks like the London undeground at rush hour.


:lol2: looks like london full stop!


that is handy having them packed like that though..


----------



## phil45 (Oct 9, 2007)

Thats how mine come from them too ......great packaging and really fresh ....top company...... best i've used.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol, i used to get them come like that too.. both mice and rats..

now i am like issa.. stick 'em in tubs and in the freezer they go

N


----------

